# Bat visit



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have had a visit from a bat in the past it flew in from one end of the house and we could not persuade it to leave other than by the same route. It was dark outside.

Yesterday, at about 5pm, when it was full daylight, a bat flew into the kitchen. What ever was it doing out and about at that time of day? Georgia was completely bemused... I prevented it from accessing the rest of the house and waited until it had finished checking out the old beam, supporting the ceiling, before it made its exit.

For any bat experts out there, it was quite a large one.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

If you tell everybody they will move you out and put a Bat preservation order on the building!:surprise::wink2:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The problem with Bats is they don't come in 'ones' - there must be somewhere very close they are coming from and if I was you I'd find out pdq where that is.

We had the damn things staying under the dormer window roofing (making scratching noises and ****ting copiously) but luckily for us they left within months.

Do not advertise where you are or some Greenpeace activists (or nosey neighbour who doesn't like you) will report you to the Council and then all hell let's lose.

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Interesting I am presently sat outside my house doing a Bat survey as I have done for the Bat Conservation Trust for a
almost 30 years. Since moving into this property we have shared it with Pipistrelle Bats my maximum count was 300 living in our roof space.This 
last few years numbers have plummeted as have the insects. Normally I would be sitting out here with a fleece on gloves and a midge net over my head they were so bad, tonight 2 hour survey, it’s mild and only light airs, I am in a tee shirt, ok there are Midges but not in the numbers as in previous years when they made life so uncomfortable. The lack of bats coupled with the very dramatic drop in insect numbers is to me very noticeable and in our rural garden very worrying.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There is a copse of trees near us so they may live in there. There is also a farm within flying distance that has several barns. I expect that the pigs, kept there, generate a few insects. We also have a natural pond so that will also have midges. I was just puzzled that the bat was out in broad daylight. Am I right that, like Barn Owls, they sometimes hunt in daylight when feeding young?


----------

